# Cyborg's Cycle Log



## Cyborg (Jun 29, 2012)

Ok guys, here is my cycle log as promised. I'm running 800mg Test Cyp/week, 600mg Nan Deca/week, and 50mg Dbol/day split into 2 doses of 25mg, once upon waking and the other 3 hours pre workout for the first 4 weeks. I'm pinning 400 cyp and 300 deca Mon and Thur. My ancillaries are HCG 500iu a week and adex at 1mg eod. For liver support I'm taking NAC 600mg twice a day and a ton of milk thistle, like 6-9 200mg pills a day. I pinned my 1st shot on Tuesday bc thats when I got my shit and pinned again today (Thursday). Yeah yeah shame on me but I'm ready to get this ball rolling. So far it's been nothing short of great. The dbol feels absolutly incredible. I didnt expect it to feel quite this euphoric. Anyways strength is way up. Things that usualy tire me out or I struggle with I am doing with ease. My muscles feel more full, and my pumps are really good so far. Very pleased with things so far and I know I will be even more pleased in a couple of days when this next shot kicks in. Stay tuned, more to come...


----------



## Cyborg (Jun 29, 2012)

Oh yeah. I'm running the test/deca for 18 weeks and the dbol for the 1st 4. Shut down is not a concern so thats the reason for the longer cycle. Heck, if bloods permit I may run it a full 20.


----------



## Cyborg (Jun 30, 2012)

Day 5 of the cycle. Biceps have more of a pump than I can believe. Veins are starting to pop and I just feel powerful. It feels almost like my muscles are slowly inflating. Its a great feeling. So far so good.


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jun 30, 2012)

Following your log bro.

There a reason you aren't using caber or running test longer than the deca?

This will be my next cycle with test 20 weeks, deca 18 weeks and dbol 30mg weeks 1-4 and 12-15 if bloods allow. Also will be taking caber and b6 if need with my adex.


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 30, 2012)

Great brotha keep the motivation high I`m subed bro


----------



## Cyborg (Jun 30, 2012)

rowdybrad said:


> There a reason you aren't using caber or running test longer than the deca?


Well, isnt caber used for deca dick only if needed? Correct me if Im wrong. If I need to get some I will asap, but not sure who has it. All I see is prami. Does it work as good?  Im on trt so I run test indefinatly, but at lower levels. Do I need to keep running it high after stoping deca? This is my second cycle so any and all input is much welcome. Thanks.


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jun 30, 2012)

Check in to caber some bro, it is for nor 19 sides like prolactin (gyno, lactation). Our main man at Manpower has caber for research. I believe the test to deca ratio helps with the deca dick and caber, prami and/or B6 helps with prolactin sides associated with nor 19 usage.


----------



## Cyborg (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks bro. I'll get some asap. I'm learning as I go, and I'm glad I have my SI family to guide me.


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jun 30, 2012)

No prob my man. Enjoy.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 1, 2012)

Interested in your log.  Your mostly feeling the effects of the Dbol. You won't feel the test yet. Yes as stated above, always run your test a few weeks longer then deca and tren.  Easier coming back on test instead of test and deca. Also may lead to the infamous deca Dick.


----------



## Cyborg (Jul 1, 2012)

Thanks gentlemen. Great info. Thats why I love this place so damn much. No flaming, just a helping hand.


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 1, 2012)

NO flaming WTF are you doing son!!!! hahaha J/K brotha rowdy got you cover on this pay attention to your body and enjoy your cycle.


----------



## Cyborg (Jul 6, 2012)

Ok, so update on my progress. I have been eating like a horse, nonstop, and lifting heavy compounded movements. That being said I have actually dropped weight on the scales. Down from 236 to 231. However, I can definatly tell my muscles are bigger. I know I had some fat that needed to go, but I can actually start to see the outline of my outer ab lines, which is a first. Strength is still up, but it's the way my muscles are starting to look thats amazing me. I can tell this cycle is going to be a beast for me.


----------



## Lulu66 (Jul 6, 2012)

Glad to hear you're enjoying your cycle... Keep us posted of more results... And pics


----------



## Spear (Jul 11, 2012)

Take some pics you sexy beast


----------



## AndroSport (Jul 12, 2012)

NICE - Keep it going brother!


----------



## DF (Jul 12, 2012)

Hey Cyborg can you post up your stats Bro?


----------



## Cyborg (Jul 12, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> Hey Cyborg can you post up your stats Bro?



5'11" 235#'s atm. Weight fluxuated pretty wildly at the start of cycle, but seems to be on a steady increase. My bodyfat % is high and I know it, but I made the decision to add much needed muscle mass this go around. My next cycle I will cut. Not sure the actual %... sorry.


----------



## DF (Jul 12, 2012)

Cool thanks man


----------



## Cyborg (Jul 13, 2012)

I thought I'd post some pre pics. The 1st one isnt really pre, it was like a week and a half in, but still early enough. And the person taking the pic didnt get my arms in it so thats why I added the second one. I know my bodyfat% is high, and if I didn't consider SI family I wouldnt post this. I'm actually pretty self concious about it.


----------



## Cyborg (Jul 13, 2012)




----------



## Adrian2401 (Jul 13, 2012)

Awesome progress Cyborg!!!!!!!!!:tren:


----------



## DF (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks for posting up some pics Bro.  I cant wait to see how this cycle turns out for you.
Good luck man & hit it hard!


----------



## Cyborg (Jul 13, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> Thanks for posting up some pics Bro.  I cant wait to see how this cycle turns out for you.
> Good luck man & hit it hard!



Thanks bro. I've been really fat for most of my life...I'm not ever ever ever going to post the pics before these. This is me 50 pounds lighter on the scales, AND with probably 25 #'s added muscle......so yeah, I was obese, and should give you an idea of just how much fat I've lost. I know I should still cut but quite frankly I've been doing it for 9 months. I'm ready to bulk. It's still really hard to get over the self conciousness..I still feel fat even though I know I'm really not anymore.
***Edited*** I guess I've actually been recomping because of the muscle gain, but I was training and eating for fat loss....the muscle just came.


----------



## DF (Jul 13, 2012)

Damn, to be honest I'd love to see those before pics & have you post up some before & after shots.  That is the kind of thing that inspires others.  You should be proud of yourself for shedding all that weight man.  On this board there is no need to feel self conscious.  We are all here to support each other.  You my friend are doing a fantastic job!  Keep up the hard work.


----------



## Bevo (Jul 13, 2012)

In for the transformation!


----------



## Cyborg (Jul 14, 2012)

Just a note, I freaking love caber...can this shit be ran off cycle safely for sexual performance reasons? Unreal erections man. Freaking man of steel shit.


----------



## Cyborg (Jul 14, 2012)

Next week is week 4. Been eating so damn much. It's hard not to eat. Come on deca, work your magic, last week for dbol...


----------



## Cyborg (Jul 14, 2012)

Question. Could this awesome pump I've had today be the deca working, or is it the dbol? I mean today my arm pumps are insane. Best I've ever had, and I didnt even work out yesterday or this morning.


----------



## DF (Jul 14, 2012)

I tend to say the Dbol.  That stuff is the shit.


----------



## Cyborg (Jul 16, 2012)

238.2....gaining...jacked....go!


----------



## Cyborg (Jul 19, 2012)

Ok, so the scales have been pretty decieving. I keep going up and down. However I'm starting to look a little beastly. Muscles are much fuller, and more defined, which is weird because I thought that wouldn't happen in a bulk. That leads me to believe that my body's composition is changing so drastically that even though I'm on a full on bulk, 4000+ calories, and cardio is at a bare minimum, I'm still losing fat. Heck, I can see slight abs....that has NEVER happened. It seems to be pretty lean gains so far. I'm sure some if it is water weight, but my diet has been stellar. And I'm not puffy really at all. I attribute that to the adex, I'm a good responder to it. No libido or member problems either. This cycle has been pretty dramatic so far and I'm only in my what, 4th week? I'm starting to get stares and I love it. Here's hoping the look holds and gets even better after cessation of dbol...this is the last week for it.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 19, 2012)

Cyborg said:


> Just a note, I freaking love caber...can this shit be ran off cycle safely for sexual performance reasons? Unreal erections man. Freaking man of steel shit.


yup,i use it sometimes like that lol....until i got me some proviron,i run it off cycle with my trt



Cyborg said:


> Next week is week 4. Been eating so damn much. It's hard not to eat. Come on deca, work your magic, last week for dbol...


beastly arms man!!!!!dam brother



Cyborg said:


> Ok, so the scales have been pretty decieving. I keep going up and down. However I'm starting to look a little beastly. Muscles are much fuller, and more defined, which is weird because I thought that wouldn't happen in a bulk. That leads me to believe that my body's composition is changing so drastically that even though I'm on a full on bulk, 4000+ calories, and cardio is at a bare minimum, I'm still losing fat. Heck, I can see slight abs....that has NEVER happened. It seems to be pretty lean gains so far. I'm sure some if it is water weight, but my diet has been stellar. And I'm not puffy really at all. I attribute that to the adex, I'm a good responder to it. No libido or member problems either. This cycle has been pretty dramatic so far and I'm only in my what, 4th week? I'm starting to get stares and I love it. Here's hoping the look holds and gets even better after cessation of dbol...this is the last week for it.


brother when the deca kicks in you will know it,cause you will have the most awesome pumps you've ever had,better than dbol lol


----------



## DF (Jul 19, 2012)

I have stopped all my cardio and my BF continues to go down as well.  I'm ending my cycle after today & back to Trt dose of test.  I'll start that cardio back up & see how the cut goes.  Great job on the workouts Bro! keep killing it!


----------



## Cyborg (Jul 20, 2012)

Bullseye Forever said:


> beastly arms man!!!!!dam brother



Thanks bro! I don't think they are. All I see is room for improvement!


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jul 20, 2012)

Just caught up I'm riding ! work hard bro you will get more then you even expect out of it . good luck


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 20, 2012)

damn Cyborg you gonna be 280 before you know it


----------



## Cyborg (Jul 22, 2012)

This was my first day without dbol. Pissing like a racehorse. Must be the water weight. Guess I had more than I thought. Strength still climbing, and pumps still almost hurt. The deca fairy must be working her wicked magic...


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 22, 2012)

Cyborg said:


> Thanks bro! I don't think they are. All I see is room for improvement!


you need glasses lol.....


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 22, 2012)

Cyborg said:


> This was my first day without dbol. Pissing like a racehorse. Must be the water weight. Guess I had more than I thought. Strength still climbing, and pumps still almost hurt. The deca fairy must be working her wicked magic...



yea and the pumps from the deca will be incrediable,just you wait lol!!


----------



## Cyborg (Jul 29, 2012)

First, I know I'm sweaty, sorry. But look at my progress already, and this is just going into week 6 Monday!The deca has 110% kicked in. I feel strong as heck, and my muscle pumps are insane. To the point of cramping post workout but I love it. This is a great stack for me so far! Thanks for everyone's help!! Stay tuned!


----------



## Cyborg (Jul 31, 2012)

Ok. 227 on the sclaes?! Wtf?! I'm losing weight, but it's very apparent I'm packing on more muscle, and getting gorilla strong. I'm only doing cardio once a week for my heart, minus my regular activities at work, which equates to lots of walking. Over 4000 cals, so plenty of food. This is amazing actually. Very pleased with the results so far.


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 31, 2012)

great log! Don't worry about posting pics, I hate posting them but it's the only way I can see where I'm at


----------



## Cyborg (Jul 31, 2012)

Jenner said:


> great log! Don't worry about posting pics, I hate posting them but it's the only way I can see where I'm at



Thanks Jenner! I appreciate the input!


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jul 31, 2012)

looking good bro your making great progress so far !


----------



## Cyborg (Aug 16, 2012)

So here's an update to my log. My cycle is in week # 8. I really feel the deca by this point and it seems to grow with each injection. As far as my training goes, strength is growing, but I'm not worried about big numbers. I'm more worried about proper form and catching up some of my lagging areas like rear delts and lower abs. Also my right shoulder seems to be growing faster than my left slightly. I'm convinced it's been my form, so I've been trying to hit these areas multiple times a week, while tightening up on my form in all of my lifts. Recovery is godly on this cycle. I can train a muscle group every single day and by the time I cycle back to that group it's ready to go. All in all very pleased with it, and I'm glad I'm a good responder to the deca. Any advice to catch up these lagging muscle groups would be appreciated.


----------



## Cyborg (Aug 21, 2012)

Ok, so my scale is frozen at 231. But I am getting a much much better muscle to fat ratio. It's very noticable. Girls are smiling at me left and right and I've had more dates in the past month then I've had in years and years. That's not exactly the reason I'm doing this cycle but it's a damn nice perk!  Anyways this is turning out more like a recomp. I guess thats a good thing. It's not because I havent been eating. I'v been eating tons and tons. It's mostly been really clean though. I also think the reason is my abs. I have them now, where I never really did much before. I mean you still can't see them, but they are there. I think they are whats burning the fat around my midsection. I am doing minimal cardio as well. Very minimal. So far it's great.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Aug 21, 2012)

Not concerned with cardio bro? congrats on your gains man the cycle is just warming up bud you will feel better and better enjoy keep working hard !


----------



## Cyborg (Aug 21, 2012)

Well, I walk 3-5 miles 5 days a week for my job, very brisk walking. So I feel that this gives me the cardio I need for a bulk. And thanks!!


----------



## shermanfitness (Aug 21, 2012)

I am new and made a mistake, but I wont do it again.


----------



## Cyborg (Aug 21, 2012)

shermanfitness said:


> Edited



This is not the way to go about it bro. Start your own thread in the new members section and introduce yourself.


----------



## RowdyBrad (Aug 21, 2012)

Not asking for sources but, but open lab convo is ok.


----------



## DF (Aug 21, 2012)

Cyborg said:


> Ok, so my scale is frozen at 231. But I am getting a much much better muscle to fat ratio. It's very noticable. Girls are smiling at me left and right and I've had more dates in the past month then I've had in years and years. That's not exactly the reason I'm doing this cycle but it's a damn nice perk!  Anyways this is turning out more like a recomp. I guess thats a good thing. It's not because I havent been eating. I'v been eating tons and tons. It's mostly been really clean though. I also think the reason is my abs. I have them now, where I never really did much before. I mean you still can't see them, but they are there. I think they are whats burning the fat around my midsection. I am doing minimal cardio as well. Very minimal. So far it's great.



Very nice Cyborg!  On my cycle I ate as much as I could stand & still lost fat w/o cardio.  Glad your making great progress keep it going Bro.


----------



## Cyborg (Aug 26, 2012)

The energy on this cycle is crazy. I do have to come clean though. I bumped up my dosages in the 4th week to 800mg cyp and 600mg deca. Glad I did too. It feels perfect.


----------



## Cyborg (Aug 27, 2012)

10 weeks in. I know my bodyfat% is high especially in the waist, however it's actually better than before. But this is a bulk. I think I am gaining good size. I can't wait for my cut. I need it bad.


----------



## Jada (Aug 27, 2012)

stay focus brother ! keep that diet strict, cool detail


----------



## Cyborg (Aug 27, 2012)

Jadakiss said:


> stay focus brother ! keep that diet strict, cool detail


Thanks Jada! Yeah, I'm not losing sight of my goal, and I'm looking better than before cycle thats for sure, and alot more solid. The fat just sucks, lol.


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 27, 2012)

Dieting will be the key to get rid off that extra fat, no rush bro just make sure diet still on point specially after cycle. Good job my man


----------



## Cyborg (Aug 27, 2012)

Pikiki said:


> Dieting will be the key to get rid off that extra fat, no rush bro just make sure diet still on point specially after cycle. Good job my man


Thanks Pikiki! Diet will not change after cycle, not until I go on my cut. Then I will be asking you bros for help with carb cycling.


----------



## DF (Aug 28, 2012)

Very nice Cy! your looking great! keep kicking ass brother.


----------



## Cyborg (Aug 28, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> Very nice Cy! your looking great! keep kicking ass brother.


Thanks my friend! That means alot!


----------



## Cyborg (Sep 3, 2012)

So I wondered why gains slowed down a little. It was because I crashed my estro. I made another post in the steroid side effects forum. I thought I had deca dick but it seems to be my e2. Continuing with cycle and hopefully gains will pick back up again with my e2 higher.


----------



## Cyborg (Sep 4, 2012)

Dosages have changed. They are now 1g cyp/week and 500mg deca/week.


----------



## Jada (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm happy ur cycle is going good for u my bro but the only advice I would give u is try not to ramp dosage so much. If 800mg was feeling good u should stay there and rock it out but it's all good I'm here to support u any way possible my friend, can't wait for the updated pics


----------



## Cyborg (Sep 5, 2012)

Jadakiss said:


> I'm happy ur cycle is going good for u my bro but the only advice I would give u is try not to ramp dosage so much. If 800mg was feeling good u should stay there and rock it out but it's all good I'm here to support u any way possible my friend, can't wait for the updated pics



I appreciate it bro. It did feel good, but I've been researching about deca dick, so I lowered my deca and bumped the test to where they are exactly 2:1. I'm in my second week at 1g and I feel it climbing, and I'll say it's a different animal from 800mg....but it is indeed very nice. Gains are really picking up this week.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Sep 5, 2012)

brother!!!! glad to hear you are feeling somewhat better!!!!......am i right,you are using 1g of test a week? and why did you drop your deca to 500mg from 600mg? just curious brother!!!! keep pumpin it man


----------



## Cyborg (Sep 5, 2012)

Yes..1g and I dropped the deca to 500 so that it would be a 2:1 ratio. Is this not correct? I can go back to original dosages if you guys think it's best. But let me know, because I pin tomorrow evening. I can bring the deca back up and go light on the test, this will be my second shot of the week so it will be easy to change if need be. Thanks.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Sep 5, 2012)

Cyborg said:


> Yes..1g and I dropped the deca to 500 so that it would be a 2:1 ratio. Is this not correct? I can go back to original dosages if you guys think it's best. But let me know, because I pin tomorrow evening. I can bring the deca back up and go light on the test, this will be my second shot of the week so it will be easy to change if need be. Thanks.


a 2:1 ratio of testosterone and deca is like 700mg/week test and Deca 500mg/week, or.......600mg/week test and 400mg of Deca/week thats the 2:1 ration you want.2:1 ratio means 200mg more you want to run your test 200mg more than your deca.

The ratio you are doing is doubling doses you are using 1g of test which is(1000mg of test) and 500g of deca


----------



## Cyborg (Sep 5, 2012)

Bullseye Forever said:


> a 2:1 ratio of testosterone and deca is like 700mg/week test and Deca 500mg/week, or.......600mg/week test and 400mg of Deca/week thats the 2:1 ration you want.2:1 ratio means 200mg more you want to run your test 200mg more than your deca.
> 
> The ratio you are doing is doubling doses you are using 1g of test which is(1000mg of test) and 500g of deca


Ok bulls. I was mistaken then. I'll lower test and raise deca. Its not too late and the only difference will be i have an extra 200 mg in my system from last week. Thanks bulls and jada for the advice. Glad I learned this before my next shot.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Sep 5, 2012)

Cyborg said:


> Ok bulls. I was mistaken then. I'll lower test and raise deca. Its not too late and the only difference will be i have an extra 200 mg in my system from last week. Thanks bulls and jada for the advice. Glad I learned this before my next shot.



you still cool brother,you will do great on this cycle!!!! i just love deca lol,but ima let her rest a few cycles after this one


----------



## Shane1974 (Sep 5, 2012)

Glad you are starting to feel better, Cyborg. I can't wrap my mind around 1 gram of test. This 500 is feelin' great to me! My next cycle will be dbol/test/deca, but I am going for the Test at 600 and Deca at 400 thing.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Sep 5, 2012)

Shane1974 said:


> Glad you are starting to feel better, Cyborg. I can't wrap my mind around 1 gram of test. This 500 is feelin' great to me! My next cycle will be dbol/test/deca, but I am going for the Test at 600 and Deca at 400 thing.


good cycle man!! you will like it


----------



## Cyborg (Oct 19, 2012)

OK guys......update. I'm nearing the end of my cycle
Gains have been steady and good. My bodyfat % is still way high. I have a feeling my cut will make all the difference. I appreciate all the advice guys.


----------

